# Farben im Bild ändern (müde, traurig)



## VBMichi (5. November 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein dezent bearbeitetes Photo von einem Poträt welches unter offenem Himmel aufgenommen wurde.
Ich würde das Bild gern farblich so ändern das es einen etwas trüben, traurig grauen Touch bekommt.
Ein typisches November Bild eben.

Gibts da einfache Möglichkeiten?

Viele Grüße,
Michi


----------



## Ex1tus (5. November 2008)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre Schwarz-Weiß und eine grungige Textur mit dem Ebenenmodus "Ineinanderkopieren.
Es hängt natürlich viel vom Motiv ab....


----------



## chmee (5. November 2008)

Mit [STRG]+[M] in den Kanälen spielen, dort  etwa Rot entziehen und Kontraste verstärken, oder mit [STRG]+U die Sättigung ( zB nur für den Rot-Bereich ) verringern.. Besser noch, solche Arbeiten als Adjustmentlayer durchführen, so kann man jederzeit ohne Verluste weiter ändern..

mfg chmee


----------

